# Java auf IIs6 unter Win2k3 funktioniert nicht



## ThunderD (18. April 2004)

Erstmal hallo.

Mein Problem ist folgenden, habe hier eine Bildershow die mit Turbodemo erstellt wurde. So aufgerufen wird alles über eine HTML Datei, wo dann ein Applet gestartet wird. Unter Win2k mit mitgeliefertem IIS funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Die Show kann lokal und auch aus dem Netzwerk geöffnet werden. Unter Win2k3 funktoniert es jedoch nicht. Man sieht dass das Applet gestartet wird, aber es werden keine Bilder geladen. Wenn man die HTML Datei jedoch direkt im IE6 öffnet funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
Also muss es irgendwo am IIS liegen.
Kennt wer diese Problem oda hat eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## rabiiiii (4. Juni 2004)

*MIME - Type*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch so ein Problem. Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du mit einem MIME - Type den der IIS 6 nicht kennt. Um das zu überprüfen, aktiviere mal das Logging für die Webseite und aktiviere dann noch bei Erweitert alle Loggingeigenschaften. Dann rufst du die entsprechende Seite mal von einem Client auf. Am besten mehrmals. Dann öffnest du auf dem Server das entsprechende IIS Logfile. Suche nach der Datei, die dein Applet startet. Da hinter sollte ein Zahlenkolone stehen. Gibt es dort eine 404 3 bedeutet dies 404.3 - MIME map policy prevents this request.

Dann musst du diesen MIME Type registrieren. Dies ist bei Microsoft ganz gut beschreiben.

hier der Link

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/iis/6/all/proddocs/en-us/wsa_mimemapcfg.mspx

Anschließend den IIS noch Restarten und dein Script läuft. zumindest war es bei mir so.

Gruß René


----------

